# Living the low carb life.



## karloc (Aug 30, 2020)

Almost 1 year in. It's been a tricky year but slowly getting there


----------



## Docb (Aug 30, 2020)

Well done Karloc and keep going.  I'm just coming up to two years and consider myself pretty well sorted.


----------



## Vonny (Aug 30, 2020)

Impressive! That's a fine example of low-carb effectiveness @karloc, especially without metformin. I'm just 4.5 months in so your story gives me hope for the longer term.


----------



## karloc (Aug 30, 2020)

Vonny said:


> Impressive! That's a fine example of low-carb effectiveness @karloc, especially without metformin. I'm just 4.5 months in so your story gives me hope for the longer term.


Thanks, but I do miss that lovely sugar so so much  but I need to undo what I did to myself. Must stay strong .


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 30, 2020)

Many congratulations on your amazing progress. Don't you just love a good graph which shows such obvious, great results for all your hard work!


----------



## karloc (Aug 30, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Many congratulations on your amazing progress. Don't you just love a good graph which shows such obvious, great results for all your hard work!


Thanks, yes I do like a graph when it show what I want to see - not so keen when it shows the opposite - but I guess that is good to help motivation


----------



## weecee (Aug 31, 2020)

Well done you. Always inspiring to see a graph heading downwards. Good for you.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 31, 2020)

I am now over 3 years in normal numbers for blood glucose all by eating low carb - it just gets better, really.
I am glad that I can knit and sew and make my own clothes though, otherwise I'd be facing a cold and draughty winter.


----------



## karloc (Sep 1, 2020)

Anitram said:


> I did statistics at college and worked in data analysis for a while, so give me some numbers and I'm in my element, especially when it shows something good. Well done with everything.
> 
> Martin


Thanks, It is handy having a nice graph to see how it's going. Either feeling proud of yourselves but equally important seeing that line going the wrong way and reminding ourselves to step it up and be good. It maybe a long game but it involves many small battles along the way  .

No comment about statistics from someone who did Pure & Applied


----------



## Perfect10 (Sep 19, 2020)

That’s amazing progress in one year, well done


----------



## karloc (Sep 20, 2020)

Perfect10 said:


> That’s amazing progress in one year, well done


Thanks


----------



## karloc (Sep 20, 2020)

Hitting that mythical BMI 'Normal' range is illusive  . One day, One day! ...


----------



## Neens (Sep 21, 2020)

Congratulations @karloc - did you create the data on an app or input on a programme - I would love to get my data visual to motivate me back to the good side.


----------



## karloc (Sep 22, 2020)

@Neens , Thanks
These graphs are from the fitbit website (I just screen shot and cropped the images from there). We have the aria 2 scales that are linked to the wi-fi and upload weight and fat percentage automatically (at least 99% of the time   ).
Could always just use a spread sheet to make a graph.


----------

